# [SOLVED] Hamachi problem with yellow triangle.



## knibis

So here is the thing. I have hamachi the fee version and some friends have connected to my network but they show up as yellow triangles and when i draw my cursor over the triangles it says direct tunnel.

When I am in another network my name has an yellow triangle beside it also. but when i am not hosting I can join the hosters (minecraft for example) server..

I am not so your other people can join my server... maybe, maybe not!?

How do I fix it?


----------



## knibis

*Re: Hamachi problem with yellow triangle.*

Fixed it myself

Simply run service.msc in the run.exe

look for Logmeinhamachi in the list... rickclick and chose stop, then wait 10 seconds and press start

Run Hamachi as administrator and you`re done


----------



## 2xg

Hello,

Glad to hear that you were able to resolved the issue as this will benefit others as well.


----------



## knibis

Yeah I think this is a quite common problem some of my friends have had it too..


----------

